# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Χαλάνδρι

## alex-23

υπαρχουν μερικοι clients στο χαλανδρι που στον επομενο μηνα θα γινουν κομβοι αυτοι ειναι ο jungle traveller , nikolouris , mick flemm, corleone ...κτλ με scan και σωστο σχεδιασμο σιγα σιγα θα γινουν ολα  ::  
τα νεα για αυτην την προσπαθεια θα γραφονται εδω

----------


## jungle traveller

λοιπον μεσα στο plan ειναι και ο morpheus με τον οποιο εκανα scan απο το σπιτι του το οποιο παραθετω παρακατω.  ::

----------


## alex-23

δουλευουμε μερα νυχτα την εβδομαδα που μας περασε και εχουμε στησει
2 κομβους και θα φτιαχτουν και οι αλλοι σιγα σιγα
στον κομβο του mick flemm βαλαμε ιστο αντιριδες και ενα καουτι hager το ιδιο setup καναμε και στον epsilon #6478 

τα links που θα βγουν θα ειναι alex23-mick flemm-epsilon-jungle traveller-nikolouris-corleone-?....

περιμενουμε τα feeder και βλεπουμε

οποιος θελει να βγαλει καποιο bb με τους νεους κομβους ειναι καλοδεχουμενος

----------


## jimis

Παιδιά μπράβο, δεν είχα πάρει πρέφα του τι γίνεται στην περιοχή μας. Βασικά αυτή την εβδομάδα τελείωσα με εξεταστική οπότε τώρα βγαίνω απ'το καβούκι μου. Δεν ήξερα μάλιστα πως ο nicolouris την παλεύει ακόμα. 

Τώρα όσο έχω χρόνο ακόμα θα χωθώ σίγουρα, πείτε μόνο πότε οργανώνετε το επόμενο στήσιμο/scan, μια μέρα πριν ώστε να κανονίσω να 'ρθω. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## socrates

Έτσι μπράβο... αν σχεδιαστεί καλά το όλο επιχείρημα θα έχετε πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα!

----------


## jchr

Εχω ενα διαθεσιμο iface αν μπορει να βγει κατι.. απο Αγ. Παρασκευη - Γερακα με καποιον απο τους νεους κομβους , θα ηταν τελειο...

----------


## nvak

> Εχω ενα διαθεσιμο iface αν μπορει να βγει κατι.. απο Αγ. Παρασκευη - Γερακα με καποιον απο τους νεους κομβους , θα ηταν τελειο...


ncksm, RF, vector για προσπάθησε. Θα ήταν καλά εν' όψη των αναβαθμίσεων που ετοιμάζω νε τους δύο πρώτους.

----------


## jungle traveller

HALANDRI FORCE!!!!ΑΑΑ λεγαμε να φτιαξουμε και μικρες σημαιουλες να τις βαζουμε πανω στον ιστο με το λογοτυπο του αμδα...  ::   ::  !!!

----------


## jchr

> ncksm, RF, vector για προσπάθησε. Θα ήταν καλά εν' όψη των αναβαθμίσεων που ετοιμάζω νε τους δύο πρώτους.


με vectror δεν εχουμε επαφη, με ncksm ισως να γινετε κατι, με RF σιγουρα...

----------


## nvak

> ... με RF σιγουρα...


Ωραία ! έχει και ο RF διαθέσιμο interface. Οπότε μιάς και δεν καταφέραμε το nvak - jchr το nvak-RF- jchr θα είναι τέλειο  ::

----------


## Ygk

O Trendy είναι Αθήνα.
Είχαμε πει & παλαιότερα (με αναφορά στον Airspace) για την πιαθανότητα Link!
Τις επόμενες μέρες (μέσα στην εβδομάδα) έχει γίνει προταση για μία συνάντηση!

Να το ξαναδούμε?

----------


## jchr

> Ωραία ! έχει και ο RF διαθέσιμο interface. Οπότε μιάς και δεν καταφέραμε το nvak - jchr το nvak-RF- jchr θα είναι τέλειο


Αν εχει τη δυνατοτητα ο RF μεσα εχω διαθεσιμο iface... εδω και τωρα  ::

----------


## alex-23

το θεμα ειναι να βγαλετε και κανενα λινκ στο χαλανδρι ενδιαφερετε καποιος  ::  
αν θελετε να φτιαξετε τα λινκ σας καντε το σε αλο topic  ::  

socrates (aka Hobbit)
καποτε ειχες πει οτι στην περιοχη σου φτιαχνατε εναν εναν τους κομβους και τα στηνατε ολοι μαζι αυτο πρσπαθω να κανω και εγω τωρα  ::  

ολοι μαζι μπορουμε να κανουμε περισσοτερα και ευκολοτερα απο οτι ενας μονος του

αυριο παω στον mobious εχουμε και εκει δουλεια

----------


## socrates

> ...
> socrates (aka Hobbit)
> καποτε ειχες πει οτι στην περιοχη σου φτιαχνατε εναν εναν τους κομβους και τα στηνατε ολοι μαζι αυτο πρσπαθω να κανω και εγω τωρα  
> 
> ολοι μαζι μπορουμε να κανουμε περισσοτερα και ευκολοτερα απο οτι ενας μονος του
> 
> αυριο παω στον mobious εχουμε και εκει δουλεια


...και ακόμα το λέω  :: 

Αν φτιαχτείτε όπως πρέπει, θα προσελκύσετε και άλλο κόσμο. Είναι η λογική του δικτύου που εξελίσεται δυναμικά!

----------


## andreas

### Παρακαλω το τοπικ να μεινει μονο για ποστ για την περιοχη του Χαλανδριου. ###

Τα ποστ που αναφερονταν στις γειτονικες περιοχες πηγαν εδω

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16074
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16074

----------


## jungle traveller

thanks andreas!!  ::

----------


## nicolouris

> Παιδιά μπράβο, δεν είχα πάρει πρέφα του τι γίνεται στην περιοχή μας. Βασικά αυτή την εβδομάδα τελείωσα με εξεταστική οπότε τώρα βγαίνω απ'το καβούκι μου. Δεν ήξερα μάλιστα πως ο nicolouris την παλεύει ακόμα. 
> 
> Τώρα όσο έχω χρόνο ακόμα θα χωθώ σίγουρα, πείτε μόνο πότε οργανώνετε το επόμενο στήσιμο/scan, μια μέρα πριν ώστε να κανονίσω να 'ρθω. 
> 
> Δημήτρης



Άστα Δημήτρη πάλι καλά που ήταν τα παιδιά και με έψησαν!!!!  ::  Αντε σιγά σιγά να "παίζουμε μπάλα"...

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

σημερα ηταν μια μερα που εσπασε ολα τα ρεκορ 
απο το πρωι φτιαξαμε τον κομβο του epsilon μετα τον κομβο του mick flemm και μετα πηγαμε στον vector και βγ΄λαμε ενα λινκ με epsilon και μετα σε εναν client

οποτε τα λινκς πανε alex23-mick flemm-epsilon-vector
ετσι υπαρχεει αλλη μια διαδρομη για Αγ. Παρασκευη
εκτος του alex23-machine22

σε λιγο και τα υπολοιπα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε βρε μπράβο...είναι ο Νίκος (Mick Flemm) εδώ?

----------


## alex-23

ναι εδω ειναι

----------


## NetTraptor

Μαγεία το σουβλάκι….  ::  

Ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο μουλωχτές είσαστε όμως… αλλά δεν δίνετε κανένα PC στον epsilon γιατί με λίγα Mbit τα βλέπει κωλυόμενα. Alex you should have Known better 266MHz WTF???

Vector & Epsilon… Ταράτσα γρήγορα… θέλει και άλλο κεντράρισμα…  ::

----------


## Ygk

> ...… θέλει και άλλο κεντράρισμα…


ναι αμέ! και άλλη κατεύθυνση  ::   ::   ::  

Καλορίζικο!

Φιλικά

----------


## jungle traveller

Σηκωθηκε ιστος και απο την πλευρα μου λιγο...ψιλοτερος απο πριν και αυτην την βδομαδα θα φτιαχτει και ο δικος μου ελπιζω δλδ.Καναμε δοκιμες με nicolouri και ειχαμε αρκετα ικανοποιητικο σημα αν και με πολυ προχειρο scan.Ερχονται και αλλα νεα.Επισης ο κομβος corleone ειναι ετοιμος και περιμενει να τελειωσουν και οι αλλοι κομβοι για να γινουν τα λινκ.

Το pc του epsilon θα αλλαχτει αυτην την εβδομαδα με ενα πιο δυνατο.

----------


## alex-23

ο ιστος σου ειναι αρκετα ψηλος
ισως ειναι και απο τους ψηλοτερους
με nicolouri πρεπει να βγαινει το λινκ απλα πρεπει να το κανετε σωστα  ::  

o corleone περιμενει τον mick flemm 
συντομα πρως το παρων πεφτει στο interface μου με τον mick

----------


## jungle traveller

Βασικα πιστευω πως το λινκ θα βγει αρκετα καλο μιας και δν ειχαμε κανει σωστη εστιαση.Η κεραια μου ηταν στο περιπου οπως και του nicolouri.Επισης θα ανεβει πιο ψηλα το πιατο απο οτι ηταν η κεραια.  ::  
Ολα με τον καιρο τους.  :: 


Επισης απο τεταρτη θα βγαλω και φωτογραφιες πανω απο τον ιστο  ::  Οσο ψηλα μπορω βασικα γιατι η σκαλα δν παει μεχρι πανω.  ::

----------


## nicolouris

> Βασικα πιστευω πως το λινκ θα βγει αρκετα καλο μιας και δν ειχαμε κανει σωστη εστιαση.Η κεραια μου ηταν στο περιπου οπως και του nicolouri.Επισης θα ανεβει πιο ψηλα το πιατο απο οτι ηταν η κεραια.  
> Ολα με τον καιρο τους. 
> 
> 
> Επισης απο τεταρτη θα βγαλω και φωτογραφιες πανω απο τον ιστο  Οσο ψηλα μπορω βασικα γιατι η σκαλα δν παει μεχρι πανω.


Βάγγο αυτά τα ζογκλερικά είναι για μένα!!!!  ::  
Επίσης τo scan έγινε με feeder b ενώ τα λινκ(ΒΒ) θα βγουν σε a...
Ακόμα λόγω του b είχαμε αρκετό θόρυβο γι αυτό και δεν είχαμε πολύ καλό σήμα...!Γενικά γινόταν ένας πανικός στον ουρανό εκείνο το βράδυ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

βγηκε λινκ alex-23 με corleone και jungle_traveller με epsilon, μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα βγουν τα λινκ corleon με epsilon και corleon με ysam2.

----------


## Telis

Υπαρχουν και σε μενα ifs για b η για a διαθεσιμα.
Αμα κανεται scan και δειτε το awmn-2239AP, πειτε μου.

----------


## alex-23

το ειδα σε ενα scan απο την ταρατσα του kxrist

----------


## Blain57

Τωρα μίλησα με με kxrist για μια netgear. Ψαχνει και pigtail αποτιμουπε.

Εμεις παλευουμε εδω και καιρο να κανουμε τον κομβο μας αξιοπρεπη, και υπαρχουν διαφορα σεναρια που μπορουν να παιξουν. 

Σημερα μου εστειλε μηνυμα ενας καινουργιος bsakel που ειναι 2 δρομους πιο πανω απο μενα, στον ιδιο δρομο με τον gaslan, και σκεφτομε επειδη δεν βλεπομαστε εμεις με gaslan, να παιξει στην μεση και να βγουμε σε gaslan μεσω αυτου. θα το κοιταξω.

----------


## Telis

Το Pigtail δεν ειναι προβλημα, μπορω να του φτιαξω εγω ενα αν θελει, οπως εχω φτιαξει τα δικα μας  ::

----------


## alex-23

ωραια φτιαχτο το θελει

----------


## kxrist

kane oti pei o alex sxetika me pigtail. Enhmerose me otan tha einai etoimo. 
Thanks

ελληνικα please ##moderation nodas##

----------


## kxrist

Συγγνώμη για τα γρικλις....Κάνε ότι πεί ο αλεξ, ενημέρωσε με μόνο όταν είναι έτοιμο.

Ευχαριστώ,
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## Blain57

Περιμενω το οκ απο τον alex-23

----------


## alex-23

> Το Pigtail δεν ειναι προβλημα, μπορω να του φτιαξω εγω ενα αν θελει, οπως εχω φτιαξει τα δικα μας


αυτα που φιαχνετε απο οτι μου ειπε ο telis δεν ειναι pigtaill αλλα μουφα απο rsma σε n type εμεις δεν θελουμε μουφα αλλα pigtaill απο rsma σε n-female  ::

----------


## Telis

Ειπα εγω????.... πότε και δεν το ξερω....  ::  

Προφανως ο kxrist θελει το καλωδιο απο το βισμα της κεραιας στην καρτα.
Αυτο γινεται με 2 βισματα N type ( εναν M ή F - αναλογα τι βυσμα εχει -στην μερια της κεραιας και εναν M που παει στον adaptor Nfemale/Rsma, 
που με την σειρα του συνδεεται στην καρτα ).
Σαν καλωδιο χρησιμοποιουμε Aircom Plus.

Αν θελει ο kxrist ας μου πει τι κεραια θα βαλει και ποσα μετρα καλωδιο θα χρειαστει απο την κεραια του ως την μοναδα, για να το τακτοποιησουμε.

alex-23..... εγω μουφες δεν φτιανω  ::

----------


## Blain57

μαλλον για μενα ελεγε ο alex

----------


## alex-23

oops τον Blain57 ελεγα  ::  

Τελη δεν θελουμε βυσμα rsma αλλα pigtaill 
νομιζω οτι ημουν σαφης

----------


## kxrist

[quote="Telis"]
Αν θελει ο kxrist ας μου πει τι κεραια θα βαλει και ποσα μετρα καλωδιο θα χρειαστει απο την κεραια του ως την μοναδα, για να το τακτοποιησουμε.

Όσο χρειάζεται για να μην έχει απώλειες. μέχρι 2-3 μέτρα το πολύ, αν είναι το αποδεκτό μήκος. Για κεραία θα βάλω ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο 80cm με μεταλλική πλάτη.Ρώτα τον άλεξ για λεπτομέρειες που έχει δεί το spot.  ::

----------


## Telis

Για 2-3 μετρα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα, μπορεις να πας ανετοτατα μεχρι τα 6-7.

Στειλε μου με ενα pm το κινητο σου να σου πω απο που θα παρεις τα υλικα, και υστερα να μου τα δωσεις να στο φτιαξω.

----------


## jungle traveller

Ετοιμος και ο δικος μου κομβος απο θεμα κατασκευης.Τωρα το μονο που μενει ειναι να βρω με ποιον θα κανω λινκ.Μεχρι τωρα μπορω να κανω λινκ με τον epsilon αλλα αντιμετωπιζει καποια προβληματα με το hager στην ταρατσα(ολο κολαει)και εχει αφινιασει.Επισης εχουν γινει δοκιμες σε b με τον nicolouris οι οποιες μας εδειξαν οτι βγαινει λινκ.Αμα καποιος θελει να δοκιμασουμε να βγαλουμε καποιο λινκ ας μου στειλει ενα pm. Ειμαι ανοιχτος σε προτασεις.Εχω καλη θεα προς μαρουσι,και προς πολυδροσο. 
Στo wind εχω την id 1431.

Αλεξανδρε θελω βοηθεια με τον epsilon γιατι δν προλαβαινω να το φτιαξω μιας και ανεβοκατεβαινω αθηνα-λαρισα και ο epsilon εχει ξενερωσει(με το δικιο του) γιατι κολλαει συνεχεια το μηχανημα και βγαζει προβληματα.

----------


## alex-23

θα τα φτιαξουμε ολα  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Σημερα απεκτησε ο κομβος 6311(coleone) 2 bb που ειναι πολυ σταθερα και με καλο σημα.

Τα δυο bb ειναι με τον alex-23 και με τον ysam2.

----------


## alex-23

ο coleone εχει τον router του κλειστο για αγνωστο λογο  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Ο κομβος corleone 6311 ειναι παλι up και εχει αλλο ενα λινκ με τον epsilon . :: .πιστευω πως ειναι κομπλε για την ωρα...  ::

----------


## ysam

Καλό είναι ο κόμβος να αποκτήσει και τα απαραίτητα λινκς στο wind. 

και αφού είναι ΒΒ ας μπει και σε κανένα Αχ Βχ..

----------


## jungle traveller

Γιαννη θα γινει και αυτο απλα σημερα τελειωσαμε πριν 2 ωρες και δν εχουμε κατσει καθολου.Θα του πω να μπει να τα κανει.Αλεξανδρε νομιζω εσυ εχεις access στο wind για τον κομβο του corleone.

----------


## Blain57

@Nicolouris, jungle και jopa. 

Θελω να κοιταξουμε πως θα γινει να παιξει λινκ με εναν απο εσας με εμας σε a παντα. Ξερω οτι ο jopa μας εχει πιασει (νομιζω με λιγο χαλια σημα ομως). εμεις απο εξοπλισμο ειμαστε σετ για a. ας δουμε λιγο τον ελευθερο χρονο μας να βρεθουμε αν γινετε πριν το σκ και να κανονισουμε κινηση μεσα στο σκ!

----------


## jungle traveller

Εγω αυριο 6 το απογευμα θα ειμαι αθηνα.Αμα θελετε να κανονισουμε κανα scan.Επισης ο nicolouris πιανει ενα bb του jopa μεσα απο το σπιτι του με σημα -30  ::  ...Οποτε μπορει να βγαινει κανενα λινκ και απο εκει.

----------


## ysam

> Καλό είναι ο κόμβος "corleone" να αποκτήσει και τα απαραίτητα λινκς στο wind. 
> 
> και αφού είναι ΒΒ ας μπει και σε κανένα Αχ Βχ..

----------


## alex-23

Blain57 θα βγει ενα με εσενα αλλα δεν ξερω απο ποιον 
ο epsilon σε βλεπει σιγουρα αλλα και ο nikolouris λεει οτι σε εχει πιασει  ::  

nikolouri βγαλε με jungle και μετα βγαζουμε με achille

ysam ετοιμος o corleone στην wind

μετα απο καιρο επιτελους το χαλανδρι ειναι πολυ καλα στημενο  ::

----------


## Blain57

Θα πρεπει να βγαλουμε ενα καλο battleplan..

λεω, αφου ο nicololouris πιανει τον jopa τοσο καλα, να ριξει ενα a μαζι του, και ενα a με jungle αφου το ψηνουν τοσο καιρο, και εγω να πεσω πανω στον nicolouri, αν εχει χωρο, μια και ειμαστε και πιο κοντα.. 
για τον epsilon δεν ξερω καθολου τι παιζει

ας κανουμε κινηση αυτες τις μερες για σκαν.. εχω λαπτοπ με cisco και feeder σε b, δεν εχω ομως connectora απο feeder για cisco..

----------


## jungle traveller

blain εχω τα παντα για σκαναρισμα.Βασικα δν κανονιζουμε ενα καφεδακι την παρασκευη να δουμε πως μπορουν βγουνε τα λινκ??Αλεξανδρε πιστευω παρασκευη η σαββατο βραδυ θα βγαλουμε το λινκ εαν ειναι μαζι μας και καιρος.

----------


## nvak

Ένα SSID "awmn-38-looking-for-bb-1" στα 5,180 πού κοιτάει ?

----------


## papashark

> Ένα SSID "awmn-38-looking-for-bb-1" στα 5,180 πού κοιτάει ?


Προφανώς εκεί που το έπιασες, πες μας να καταλάβει και ο κομβούχος του

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Ένα SSID "awmn-38-looking-for-bb-1" στα 5,180 πού κοιτάει ?
> 
> 
> Προφανώς εκεί που το έπιασες, πες μας να καταλάβει και ο κομβούχος του


Αντί να χάσκει στις 130 … δεν πάει στις 83 από τον βορά… για να μην γυρίζει μόνο και έρημο στην βροχή…  ::

----------


## nvak

To έπιασα με -87 στην Andrew που κοιτά τον gt_hellas. 
Ας ρίξουν μιά ματιά και οι γείτονες (Ygk,trendy,vector)
Καιρός να σηκώσει κάνα ββ πρός τα δώ ο Αχιλέας. Με τον nikolo δεν προχώρησε?

----------


## trendy

αρνητικό από μένα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Tώρα ο κομβούχος κοιμάτε, αύριο το απόγευμα άμα έχουμε χρόνο θα το συζητήσουμε. Πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να κοιτάει μια κεραία στους 130 και μια στους 83  ::

----------


## jchr

> Πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να κοιτάει μια κεραία στους 130 και μια στους 83


Αυτο μου αρεσει...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να κοιτάει μια κεραία στους 130 και μια στους 83 
> 
> 
> Αυτο μου αρεσει...


Jchr to the rescue.... dan dan dan....!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να κοιτάει μια κεραία στους 130 και μια στους 83 
> 
> 
> Αυτο μου αρεσει...


σιωπή εσύ, όλο λόγια και υποσχέσεις είσαι  :: 


Πάντως περιμένετε να μιλήσει και ο achille, δεν κανονίζω εγώ τι θα κάνει, απλά δεν πολυδιαβάζει φορουμ και δεν τα βλέπει αυτά  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

μηπως ειναι ιντερφεϊς για τον nicolouri??

----------


## papashark

> μηπωε ειναι ιντερφεϊς για τον nicolouri??


Μάλλον, αλλά δεν είμαι σύγουρος

Είχε γυρίσει πριν ένα για jchr ο οποίος μάλλον το μετάνιωσε.

Ο Donalt έψαξε και δεν βρήκε τον Αχιλλέα (!)

Οποτε μπορεί να πήγαινε για Nicolouris. Αύριο που θα ξυπνήσει θα μας πει.  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Θα περιμενουμε...  ::   ::  Αλεξανδρε στο wind βαλε στον corleone και το λινκ του με τον epsilon.  ::

----------


## nicolouris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jungle traveller
> 
> μηπωε ειναι ιντερφεϊς για τον nicolouri??
> 
> 
> Μάλλον, αλλά δεν είμαι σύγουρος
> 
> Είχε γυρίσει πριν ένα για jchr ο οποίος μάλλον το μετάνιωσε.
> 
> ...



Ποτέ δεν κοιμάται ο nicolouris  ::   ::  


Παιδιά το πιο σίγουρο είναι πως η κεραία αυτή είναι σε μένα γυρισμένη.Επικοινώνησα με τον Αχιλλεα αλλά δεν μου είπε ότι γύρισε ήδη την κεραία...τεσπά...εγώ θα το γυρνούσα σήμερα αλλά με αυτόν τον καιρό δεν παίζει.Από αύριο αν θέλει και ο καιρός θα κανουμε δουλειά!Πρώτα θα βγάλω με jungle traveller και μετά θα γυρίσω στον Αχιλλέα...

----------


## papashark

Για τον Αχιλλέα έλεγα εγώ  ::

----------


## alex-23

> Θα περιμενουμε...   Αλεξανδρε στο wind βαλε στον corleone και το λινκ του με τον epsilon.


επρεπε να μπει και απο την μερια του epsilon αλλα το εκανα εγω  ::  

nikolouri καλα τα λες βγαλε πρωτα με jungle traveller και τα υπολοιπα τα κανονιζουμε  ::

----------


## Evilakos

nicolouri αν είναι σήμερα να γυρίσουμε το πιάτο προς Achile πάρε τηλ. να τα κανονίσουμε..
Βαγγέλη έχεις καμια κάρτα να μας δόσεις για να δοκιμάσουμε με τον Νίκο μια Omni που έφτιαξα!!!(αν δουλέυει)  ::   ::

----------


## donalt

Είπα να βγάλω ένα link και έχετε πέσει όλοι πάνω να μου το φάτε  ::   ::  
Αχιλλέα μην ακούς κανένα έχω γυρίσει το if περίπου προς εσένα με ssid awmn 6413 test
Αν χρειαστεί και επέμβει κανείς να το πάρει, έχω μια παντόφλα 7w περισσεύει θα την χρησιμοποιήσω 
 ::   ::   :: 

φιλικά 
Βασίλης

----------


## Evilakos

> Είπα να βγάλω ένα link και έχετε πέσει όλοι πάνω να μου το φάτε   
> Αχιλλέα μην ακούς κανένα έχω γυρίσει το if περίπου προς εσένα με ssid awmn 6413 test
> Αν χρειαστεί και επέμβει κανείς να το πάρει, έχω μια παντόφλα 7w περισσεύει θα την χρησιμοποιήσω 
>   
> 
> φιλικά 
> Βασίλης


Καλά ρε Βασίλη δεν πάμε να σου φάμε το link απλά μηλήσαμε με τον achile και μας είπε οτι έχει γυρίσει την κεραία προς εμάς.....  ::  
απλά δεν έγινε σωστή συνενόησει..θα τακτοποιηθούμε όλοι..μην τρελένεστε, ετσι και αλλιώς μήλησα με τον Νίκο και μου είπε οτι θα γυρήσουμε πρώτα προς τον Βαγγέλη..  ::

----------


## donalt

Φυσικά και αστειεύομαι ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκα 
Φιλικά 
Βασίλης

----------


## Evilakos

> Φυσικά και αστειεύομαι ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκα 
> Φιλικά 
> Βασίλης


Όχι βέβαια....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

*alex-23 εγραψε:*




> επρεπε να μπει και απο την μερια του epsilon αλλα το εκανα εγω


Αλεξανδρε ακομα εσει εχεις το access και οχι ο μιχαλης.  ::

----------


## Blain57

Λοιπον να κανονισω καφεδακι αυριο που να συνεχιζεται απο σκαν και ισως λινκ?

αυθαιρετα θα πω κατα τισ 3 καφε χαλανδρι (να εχουμε κανει και κανα ψωνιο).?

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::  Εγω μεσα!!!

----------


## Blain57

Ωραια ας γινουμε πιο συγκεκριμενοι..

αυριο σαββατο 3 στο ερατινον (ειναι μια πρασινι καφετερια λιγο πιο πανω απο τα everest οπως πηγαινεις προς αγια παρασκευη απο την εκλησια χαλανδριου, ο δρομος αγιας παρασκευης νομιζω λεγετε)

επιβεβεωστε! θα παρω και τηλεφωνα βεβαια σημερα...

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::  Που ειναι???δν πολυκαταλαβα

----------


## Achille

Μην αγχώνεστε, έχει αρκετά interfaces για όλους  :: 

Το απόγευμα θα έρθει από δω ο alex και θα γυρίσουμε interfaces προς nicolouri, dnt και panoramix.

Όποιος θέλει να βγάλει link μαζί μου, καλό είναι να σκανάρει στα 2.4 να δει αν πιάνει την omni, κανάλι 11, essid awmn-38. Αν δεν την πιάνει, πιθανότατα δεν με βλέπει (η omni είναι στην κορυφή του ιστού).

Είμαι μέσα για καφέ αύριο, θα πρότεινα να πάμε στα Haagen Dazs στο Χαλάνδρι που έχει μπόλικο χώρο μέσα (εκεί κάναμε το τελευταίο meeting).

----------


## lambrosk

Βάλτε το στα meetings  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Οντως καλυτερα haagen γιατι ειναι πιο κοντα

----------


## Blain57

Ενταξη haagen, θελω να δω τον jungle , τον nicolouris , τον jopa και οποιον αλλον... 

παω να το βαλω στα μεετινγκσ.

τοβαλα

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=217249#217249

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=217249#217249

θα παρω τηλεφωνα αυριο τους κυριους παραπανω να σιγουρεψω την διελευση αυτων τουλαχιστον

----------


## Evilakos

Και εγώ μέσα είμαι....
Ελπίζω να μπορέσει να έρθει και ο Νίκος γιατι μάλλον δουλεύει...  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Πολυ δουλεια εχει πεσει.  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Σημερα βγηκε link με nicolouris σε b.το οποιο θα γινει a μεσα στην εβδομαδα.

----------


## alex-23

το κανατε *a ???*

----------


## jungle traveller

Αλεξανδρε οχι μεσα στην εβδομαδα πιστευω.

----------


## Evilakos

Μάλλον αύριο θα πάμε με τον nicolouri πειραιά για να παρουμε καρτούλα!!!(Atheros)  ::   ::  Βαγγέλη εσύ έχεις πιάτο για να το βάλεις????  ::

----------


## vito_corleone

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τους παρακάτω για τη βοήθεια που προσέφεραν για το στήσιμο και τη σωστή λειτουργία του κόμβου μου:
JUNGLE_TRAVELLER,EPSILON,ALEX23,YSAM,NICOLOURIS,EVILAKOS

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!  ::   ::  

Τώρα το μόνο που μου μένει ειναι να βελτιώσω λίγο το σήματα...  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Τίποτα ρε φίλε,αλίμονο αν δεν βοηθάγαμε τον φίλο μας τότε τι σόι φίλοι είμαστε???????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::   ::   ::  
Νικο θα σε παρω τηλ να ερθω και εγω για να αλλαξω μια καρτα.Ναι Μαρκο εχω και καρτα και πιατο.

----------


## nicolouris

Θες να πεις εγώ θα σε πάρω τηλ για να σου πω: ''Αντε ρε ακόμα κομάσαι??πρέπει να παμε Πειραιά...  ::   ::   ::  Πωπωπωπω αντε ρε τελείωνε μισή ώρα κάνεις!''

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

Λοιπόν αύριο θα πάω Πειραιά για τις atheros,αν θέλετε τπτ παρακαλώ με pm να με ειδοποιήσετε μέχρι το βραδάκι(3-4 τα ξημερώματα)  ::  !!!Είναι ομαδική αστραπή...όποιος πρόλαβε πρόλαβε  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Βγηκε λινκ σε α nicolouris-jungle_traveller

----------


## nicolouris

To ξέραμε δεν περιμέναμε εσύ να μας το πεις  ::   ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17927&start=0

----------


## Evilakos

> To ξέραμε δεν περιμέναμε εσύ να μας το πεις   
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17927&start=0


Μr. Ξερόλα επειδη μας της λες πολύ το link που έδωσες είναι για όσους είναι μέσα στο awmn γι'αυτό μόκο τώρα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17927&start=0
nooba eeee nooba!!!!  ::   ::  
(πλάκα κάνω...μην τα πέρνεται όλα της μετρητής)  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Ένα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι τι θες να σου κάνει ρε nooba????  ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::  Τελικα τι θα γινει θα συνεχισουμε την δουλεια??  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18706
η δουλεια παει κανονικα απλα πρεπει να βελτιωσουμε τα λινκς

----------


## jungle traveller

Τι εγινε τελικα με το λινκ achille-nicolouris?

----------


## Evilakos

Προς το παρόν τίποτα...
Περιμένουμε το οκ του achille...
Απο πλευράς μας πάντος ήμαστε έτοιμοι..  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

προχτες καναμε σκαν με τον nikolouri εγω απο τον achille και αυτος απο το σπιτι του
αλλα δεν καταφεραμε να πιασει ο ενας τον αλλον ισως εχει κανετα προβλημα ο nikolouris απο την πλευρα του
του ειπα να γυρισει αυτο το interface στον jungle για σιγουρευτουμε οτι ολα ειναι οκ  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Δεν εχω κάποιο πρόβλημα, το κοίταξα, απλά πρέπει να γυρίσει πιο αριστερα το πανελ ο Αχιλλέας.

----------

